# Chargeur Apple 20w et MacBook



## amonbophis (11 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous
Tour est dans le titre: est ce que le chargeur 20w me permettra de recharger mon macbook 12pouces?
Je pense que oui, mais plus lentement que le 29w
L’avantage, c’est la taille pour le transport...


----------



## Gwen (11 Décembre 2020)

ça chargera mais lentement en effet. J'ai de cette manière maintenu sous perfusion un MacBook 15 pouce avec une batterie externe. ça chargeait moins vite qu'avec le chargeur original, mais je l'avais oublié. Ensuite, durant la nuit, j'ai rechargé l'appareil avec un câble USB A vers USB-c et le chargeur d mon iPad


----------

